# Can anyone help me get t bullets?



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been working out for years now and gains are slow , good knowlege and been reading up for months but just at the time i go to buy them its proving alot more difficult than i first imagined! ANY help atall would be good thanks in advance.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Send me your bank account deats


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

your young with proper diet and training your gains should be fine.

Sure someone will point you in the right direction but it might be time to do some reading 

just me 2p


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

My advice? Eat more


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> your young with proper diet and training your gains should be fine.
> 
> Sure someone will point you in the right direction but it might be time to do some reading
> 
> *just me 2p*


I could double that, you should also PM me your bank account details


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

TBH if you are asking for T bullets I think you should start by buying whey and a gym membership because you clearly don't know much lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Why fvck about with poncy t-bullets, do a real cycle - as long as your diet and training is in check


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.musclefinesse.com/shop/category/Male-Support/25/Extreme-Nutrition-T-Bullet-60-Capsules/498/detail


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Not sure why this guy keeps posting the same thing hes already been given an answer on previous threads

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/191896-coming-off-t-bullets-early.html (post 11)

just google it mate ffs lol !!


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been training for 4 years started off at 11st now worked upto 14st , i take 3500-4000calories a day , whilst i go through a large tub of protien with creatine a month , i train one muscle a day monday to friday , so big dick i think your user name is correct ... You are! , its because i never got the info i was needing in the last thread if u read it u would know! .. Anyway.. I'm not a fan of jagging and hear dbols are alot more harsh on the body so looking for good info aslong as dickface stays out.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Jiezy90 said:


> I've been training for 4 years started off at 11st now worked upto 14st , i take 3500-4000calories a day , whilst i go through a large tub of protien with creatine a month , i train one muscle a day monday to friday , so big dick i think your user name is correct ... You are! , its because i never got the info i was needing in the last thread if u read it u would know! .. Anyway.. I'm not a fan of jagging and hear dbols are alot more harsh on the body so looking for good info aslong as dickface stays out.


Dbol would probably be a bit easier on the body than T-Bullets but the danger of orals is highly exaggerated


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

U think so ? I hear the dbols are very harsh on the liver? And dont really keep much of your size as most of it is water retention? , would milk thistle and nolva be enough for a pct with dbols ? Allthough i quite like the idea of t bullets i can be lead to dbols if thats what most people would say is best. Thanks


----------



## mohsen (Sep 9, 2012)

Jiezy90 said:


> I've been training for 4 years started off at 11st now worked upto 14st , i take 3500-4000calories a day , whilst i go through a large tub of protien with creatine a month , i train one muscle a day monday to friday , so big dick i think your user name is correct ... You are! , its because i never got the info i was needing in the last thread if u read it u would know! .. Anyway.. I'm not a fan of jagging and hear dbols are alot more harsh on the body so looking for good info aslong as dickface stays out.


They have a tendency to be short with newbie's here, ridiculous frankly as well have common goals and aspirations, but i agree with most of the folk here mate. Don't use half measures mate, if you want to dabble go for juice instead of this rubbish IMO, or simply don't do it all.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Moved to correct section


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Katy said:


> Moved to correct section


Still in the wrong section lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Jiezy90 said:


> I've been training for 4 years started off at 11st now worked upto 14st , i take 3500-4000calories a day , whilst i go through a large tub of protien with creatine a month , i train one muscle a day monday to friday , *so big dick i think your user name is correct ... You are!* , its because i never got the info i was needing in the last thread if u read it u would know! .. Anyway.. I'm not a fan of jagging and hear dbols are alot more harsh on the body so looking for good info aslong as dickface stays out.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I didn't mean to offend x

What I meant to say was, you should consider reading info on steroids before making the decision to take some as you clearly don't know much asking for T bullets instead of testosterone. T bullets are renown to be poor


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Whats with the repost op? I gave you a link to tbullets earlier today?


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Are they the exact same as extreme nutrition t bullets though? I've never heard of them. I shall do some reading on them .. Any info them would be great.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DigBick said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I didn't mean to offend x
> 
> What I meant to say was, you should consider reading info on steroids before making the decision to take some as you clearly don't know much asking for T bullets instead of testosterone. T bullets are renown to be poor


The two compounds in tbullets are superdrol and mlmg.

Neither are renown to be poor, superdrol is probably one of the strongest oral steroids(and most toxic) and gives amazing strength and muscle gains.



DigBick said:


> TBH if you are asking for T bullets I think you should start by buying whey and a gym membership because you clearly don't know much lol


Pot.kettle....


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

DigBick said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I didn't mean to offend x
> 
> What I meant to say was, you should consider reading info on steroids before making the decision to take some as you clearly don't know much asking for T bullets instead of testosterone. T bullets are renown to be poor


All iv'e heard about T-Bullets has been positive, think theyr'e one of the stringest orals available as C.Hill said!! If any got 'poor' results they've got 'poor' training and diet :whistling:


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Jiezy90 said:


> U think so ? I hear the dbols are very harsh on the liver? And dont really keep much of your size as most of it is water retention? , would milk thistle and nolva be enough for a pct with dbols ? Allthough i quite like the idea of t bullets i can be lead to dbols if thats what most people would say is best. Thanks


no orals are really harsh if used sensibly with a good lifestyle, as for the water retention why not run an AI alongside to keep the bloat down? arimidex at 0.5mg a day should cover it but you could up the dose if thats not effective and keep the diet clean to avoid it aswell.

just run the standard nolva and clomid and forget milk thistle mate


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

I have got 1 bottle, it will be full RRP payment via PayPal.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

gym warrior said:


> I have got 1 bottle, it will be full RRP payment via PayPal.


I've got 2 bottles, but they ain't for sale


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

i know a famous mma fighter who uses them. come to think of it i think it was me who recomended them to the op...  )


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Arimidex is that used with a needle? Would rather stay away from them if possible! And gym warrior i will buy if you're offering! Thanks


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Jiezy90 said:


> Arimidex is that used with a needle? Would rather stay away from them if possible! And gym warrior i will buy if you're offering! Thanks


Arimidex(adex/anastrozole) is an ai and is in tablet form. This is not needed for short oral cycles.


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok but it is away around the bloating? Would i be fine with t bullets 1 a day for 4 weeks then the day after my course start nolva 1 a day for 2 weeks? Any tweeks to that plan if any would be appriciated ...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Jiezy90 said:


> Ok but it is away around the bloating? Would i be fine with t bullets 1 a day for 4 weeks then the day after my course start nolva 1 a day for 2 weeks? Any tweeks to that plan if any would be appriciated ...


Sd is a dry compound anyway so you shouldn't bloat unless your diets shìt.

Would take 2 tbullets everyday for 3-4 weeks then 20mg nolva ed for 4 weeks.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Jiezy90..............go back to page one ive already posted a link to them

all you had to do is google it


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=extreme+t-bullets


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Do u think i should go straight in with 2 a day or have a week at 1 and buil up? Thanks thats good advice c.hill , and matt 1 i have emailed most companies about the extreme nutrition t bullets they say they are discontinued from the company? And have none is stock! But been offerd somthing similar like ...Anabolic Legions - MUTATE


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I've used T-Bullets before, still got 30 tabs left. Don't know If I'll bother using the rest, 3 week cycle seems like a waste of time. Never really got much out it apart from epic strength gains that I kept 90% of.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Jiezy90 said:


> Do u think i should go straight in with 2 a day or have a week at 1 and buil up? Thanks thats good advice c.hill , and matt 1 i have emailed most companies about the extreme nutrition t bullets they say they are discontinued from the company? And have none is stock! But been offerd somthing similar like ...Anabolic Legions - MUTATE


For your weight, I'd just start on 2 ED.

I done a week of 1, then upped it to 2. And didn't get any sides. Just a slight bit of rebound gyno after.


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

What did u use for pct ? I've read there shouldnt be any gyno sides if the appropriate pct is used! I know everyone is diffrent and have diffrent info and i'm just tryin to get as much info as i can..


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

chilisi said:


> If you want to run T Bullets run them. Don't be peer pressured into taking steroids.
> 
> I'm sure google will help you find T bullets. Maybe fine tuning your diet might help but you've made great gains already.


Thanks mate! But everywhere i try have sold out , my diet isnt perfect but is good! I've been goin 5 days a week for 4 years and have a mate thats only been there 2 years and doesnt put in as much effort as me but his gains are greater! I know everyone is diffrent but gains are really slow and not realy defined! Thought 1 course of t bullets just to pick up a bit more strength and size then back to just strict diet and hard work!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=t+bulletts


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

like your perseverence mate, any luck finding em yet?

Theres some on ebay I found mate, I think its 2 for £85

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-X-60-EXTREME-NUTRITION-T-BULLETS-/130531340869

hope this helps


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks mate lol , no luck yet i was hoping somone on here would have a spare bottle for sale! Somone said earlier in the post they had one spare but not yet got back to me!


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

check my last post, I edited it  )


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've allready tried to et them from ebay and was robbed!! Then googled it and people were saying there is fakes going about an ebay is a scam for them! But thanks for that mate.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. You can't still be asking where to get them mate?there pretty much sold out everywhere but..... Ive already said Jw supplements sell extreme mass (see link)(again) :

http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/Xtreme_Mass.html

These contain the same as t bullets. (no wait these are tbullets with a different name) :

T bullets:

View attachment 94279


2a, 17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-oi 10mg

13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2.5(10)-dien-17-one17adimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-oi 30mg

Extreme mass:

View attachment 94280


2a, 17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-oi 10mg

13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2.5(10)-dien-17-one17adimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-oi 30mg

And there cheaper!!!!!!

Hope you appreciate this post as it took me a while to do on my phone. Hahaha :thumbup1:


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Jiezy90 said:


> I've allready tried to et them from ebay and was robbed!! Then googled it and people were saying there is fakes going about an ebay is a scam for them! But thanks for that mate.


If you contact ebay and tell them that you have not recieved your items they will investigate and then refund your money. They are really good like that, especially in the buyers favour and will refund you.

T-bullets are a combo of superdrol and Max LMG (,13-Ethyl-3-Methoxy-Gona-2,5(10)-Diene-17-One) both which are basicly 'steroids' in there own right.

If you were to just look for superdrol that would be close enough. Ive never tried it myself, maybe someone who has experience about it can advise you.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

chilisi said:


> If you want to run T Bullets run them. Don't be peer pressured into taking steroids.
> 
> I'm sure google will help you find T bullets. Maybe fine tuning your diet might help but you've made great gains already.





chilisi said:


> Not every man and his dog wants to take injectable steroids.





Steuk said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. You can't still be asking where to get them mate?there pretty much sold out everywhere but..... Ive already said Jw supplements sell extreme mass (see link)(again) :
> 
> http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/Xtreme_Mass.html
> 
> ...


Thanks alot mate . Yes i was scepticle at first wen u mentioned theese as i have done all my homework on t bullets but if they are pretty much the exact same from your advice i should be ok following the same way i was going to with t bullets ? Thanks again


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah mate i'll try that allthought the user was kicked from ebay! I'll contact them and see! , thanks mate u have been a great help especially to a "newbie" lol


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've replied to your post but dont know where it went? , when u first said that i was scepticle because i have done all my homework on t bullets not the ones u recomended .. But if you are Telling me they are the exAct same .. Same gains and sides then yeah i'll give it a go! But people were talking about pre loading up on hawthorn berries before which through me off ..


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> The two compounds in tbullets are superdrol and mlmg.
> 
> Neither are renown to be poor, superdrol is probably one of the strongest oral steroids(and most toxic) and gives amazing strength and muscle gains.
> 
> Pot.kettle....


I don't know much about AAS mate but I do remember con specifically telling me T bullets were among the worst to take especially at a novice level. That has stuck with me and so I spread what he has told me 

You know him yeh? Monster


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok mate. You don't have to pre load as there's no rules saying you have to do this and have to do that. But most people do, like my self. It's simple just preload for two weeks at 1000mg per day, then start the 'tbullets' and carry on taking 1000mg per day of Hawthorne till you stop taking the 'tbullets' .

You can get it from holland and Barrett for like £10.


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks mate exactly the info i'm looking for . Are u using this type of "t bullet" also? So hawthorn berries for 2 weeks before i take them and carry on takin them untill the course is done... Leave it a day then a 4 week course of nolva


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Jiezy90 said:


> Thanks mate exactly the info i'm looking for . Are u using this type of "t bullet" also? So hawthorn berries for 2 weeks before i take them and carry on takin them untill the course is done... Leave it a day then a 4 week course of nolva


Yep exactly that chap. No i haven't used them as from what ive read/heard there quite 'wet' and you can get some water bloat, they bacicaly contain superdrol and M LMG. the M LMG is what can give you the bloat. I'm preloading Hawthorne at the moment for a superdrol cycle.

I don't wanna confuse you even more but most people take a liver support too while on, like NAC. I've never took a liver support before, But I may pick up some NAC this time as it's cheap.

http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/Liver_Protection.html


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DigBick said:


> I don't know much about AAS mate but I do remember con specifically telling me T bullets were among the worst to take especially at a novice level. That has stuck with me and so I spread what he has told me
> 
> You know him yeh? Monster


Yeah he's clued up and a big Cnut. Doesn't mean he's right though??! Lmao! Don't be so naive mate.

You should do more research or more importantly get some experience with the drugs your babbling about, and then 'spread the word'!


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Your own advice slapping u in the face there big dick hahah , cheers steuk are you just taking superdrol on its own yeah? Is milk thistle out of the question when dealing with this stuff? Not a fan of the bloating do u think superdrol on its own would be better for me ?


----------



## pieman (Jul 9, 2011)

Email jw supplements he is very knowledgable and will steer you in the right direction . He gets back to you fast and will give you sensible advice on your cycle

There a link to his site a few posts up


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Jiezy90 said:


> Your own advice slapping u in the face there big dick hahah , cheers steuk are you just taking superdrol on its own yeah? Is milk thistle out of the question when dealing with this stuff? Not a fan of the bloating do u think superdrol on its own would be better for me ?


No worrys no I'm prob gonna stack it with tren. Still got a week to decide though lol As for milk thistle people have took that's for years but only recently there saying it dosnt do much for the liver?!? And NAC is the new thing to take. But it's personal choice. Have a look round on the forum for more info.

Really need jw, jaspal or m118 to jump on this with there 2pence as there the 'pro-hormone' experts. '


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Will this be the first time in taking anything jiezy? If so they will mostlikey advise you against the harsh compounds like superdrol, etc. and say to go with epi or hdrol.


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Very first time bud only took energy and protien in the past! What is the gains like on the stuff mate? As i dont think i want to explode with size just a subtle kind of gain if u get me ?


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

If you don't want bloat just use another PH, something dry like SD or H-Drol.

I'm using H-Drol just now, still in my first week so can't comment on it yet.

But what I heard about it attracted me to using it. so here's hoping it lives up to my expectations. (Doing a pretty big bulk and hoping to stay lean)


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Superdrol is strong mate If you look at a few logs in the ph section most people gain 10lbs +. I did 20mg for 3 and a bit weeks last time and gained 9lbs. So maybe you should go for something weeker that can be ran for longer like epi or hdrol.

Have a GOOD read of this guide from jaspal for dosage etc:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/184219-prohormone-guide-jaspal.html


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Jiezy90 said:


> Your own advice slapping u in the face there big dick hahah , cheers steuk are you just taking superdrol on its own yeah? Is milk thistle out of the question when dealing with this stuff? Not a fan of the bloating do u think superdrol on its own would be better for me ?


No need for milk thistle mate, save your pennies 

Bloat can be controlled with any steroid mate(I was 13 weeks into a cycle including 600mg deca in my avi ) just keep salt/sodium low, drink plenty of water, 3-4g+ vit c a day and basically keep diet clean as possible, bloat shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks steuk u have been a fantastic help mate! Are hdrol or epi injectables? , because injections arnt for me lol! How do i add u on this mate you have been a great help and will be usefull in future? Plus i'm new to this site!


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Heres your best Hdrol ID say- http://www.predatornutrition.com/Prohormones/H-Drol-60-Caps

Or maybe if you want something a bit stronger M1T- http://astronutrition.com/m1t-10-mg-80-capsules.html

Like the guys say with any ph Its wise to preload on hawthorne, and take liver supps through out.

best


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Let him do some research lol best way to learn!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Jiezy90 said:


> Thanks steuk u have been a fantastic help mate! Are hdrol or epi injectables? , because injections arnt for me lol! How do i add u on this mate you have been a great help and will be usefull in future? Plus i'm new to this site!


No probs. both epi and hdrol are oral mate. All prohormones from jw's site are. Ill add you.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Did you try google ha hhmm and also ul find it on the first page ha  also just get some dam dbol :/


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

just trying to help the lad..


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

flecks said:


> Heres your best Hdrol ID say- http://www.predatornutrition.com/Prohormones/H-Drol-60-Caps
> 
> Or maybe if you want something a bit stronger M1T- http://astronutrition.com/m1t-10-mg-80-capsules.html
> 
> ...


OP dont go for M1T.

M1T isn't a 'bit' stronger than hdrol it's ALOT stronger?? It's harsher than superdrol? And prob the strongest pro-hormone you can buy.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/184219-prohormone-guide-jaspal.html

^ Have a read of this flecks.


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Lads use have been great i'll keep refering back to this for info and what not and start my pre loading of hawthorn asap! I'll keep use up to date thats alot.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Good luck with your cycle, whatever you choose.


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Steuk , great link quality info , i think i'm going to run a 4 week cycle of pro-halo along side hawthorn berries + celery seeds and NAC for liver support but i have one question? Do i run the NAC along side the pro halo berries and seeds? or run that with the nolva ? Some say a test booster with the nolva would be a good idea also?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Jiezy90 said:


> Steuk , great link quality info , i think i'm going to run a 4 week cycle of pro-halo along side hawthorn berries + celery seeds and NAC for liver support but i have one question? Do i run the NAC along side the pro halo berries and seeds? or run that with the nolva ? Some say a test booster with the nolva would be a good idea also?


Halo needs 6weeks really as it take 4 to kick in. As for NAC yes take it for the time your taking the halo. As for a test booster you can add something like daa with the nolva. But not essential.


----------



## Jiezy90 (Sep 11, 2012)

U the man!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Jiezy90 said:


> Arimidex is that used with a needle? Would rather stay away from them if possible! And gym warrior i will buy if you're offering! Thanks


This, and other posts, are why some members seem to think you've asked without looking.

One HUGE issue with all supplements and specifically gear/roids/ped/PH is the reliance on bro-science. Now asking those with some experience is all very well and indeed recommended but when you have newbs asking questions on creatine when google and most bodybuilding sites have a ton of articles I have to worry about similar questions on what has the potential to be far more harmful.

Even giving good accurate info on a named PH or whatever is only ok, in my opinion, if we also ask enough questions (or get the newb to ask them of him or herself) about their training, diet and so on. We see arguments which go 'it's their choice' and then moan like bitches every time we get bad press.

Newbs: do some actual research. It's a matter of moments to google a product and see it's a tablet.

Everyone else: think 'bigger picture' when offering info. Do you know the subject well or are you just being helpful?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Too many lazy newbs with no initiative expecting to be spoonfed.


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Jiezy90 said:


> Thanks mate lol , no luck yet i was hoping somone on here would have a spare bottle for sale! Somone said earlier in the post they had one spare but not yet got back to me!


Yeah mate I've still got them, full RRP payment via PayPal, PM me your email address and I'll send you a photo to show the bottle.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Why not just get a different ph, there lots available, read jaspals sticky first though!!!


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

C.Hill said:


> Too many lazy newbs with no initiative expecting to be spoonfed.


Or conned and fed BS. Others have commented on being asked for advice only to see it ignored 'cos my mate said...'.

On easy way to see fact (hopefully) from opinion is the stuff we all agree on.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Guys, if you are still looking for T-Bullet, Better Bodies Fenton/Stoke has plenty.

They don't really do mail order but if you call in your order they will take card payments and post them.

This is a legitimate reseller who purchased them from us.

Avoid anything claiming to be T-Bullets from outside the UK - we never sold them to anyone overseas.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

EXTREME said:


> Guys, if you are still looking for T-Bullet, Better Bodies Fenton/Stoke has plenty.
> 
> They don't really do mail order but if you call in your order they will take card payments and post them.
> 
> ...


or just buy SD and MLMG seperately. both are very easy to find


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Why fvck around with this stuff when real gear is so easy to get hold of?


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Why fvck around with this stuff when real gear is so easy to get hold of?


T Bullet contains Methasterone (Superdrol, methasteron, and methyldrostanolone) is an *oral anabolic steroid* that was never marketed through legitimate channels for medicinal purposes. It was brought to market, instead, in a clandestine fashion as a "designer steroid."


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Why fvck around with this stuff when real gear is so easy to get hold of?


this again?

1: ease of purchase

2: legal

3: many brands come with quality checks/purity

do you get this 'real gear'?? not quite


----------



## Baz P (May 5, 2010)

gym warrior said:


> Yeah mate I've still got them, full RRP payment via PayPal, PM me your email address and I'll send you a photo to show the bottle.


I will take both lots off your hands if you still have them


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Baz P said:


> I will take both lots off your hands if you still have them


Only got 1 bottle mate let me check the RRP


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Baz P said:


> I will take both lots off your hands if you still have them


PM me your email address


----------



## Baz P (May 5, 2010)

gym warrior said:


> PM me your email address


Sorry but im new to this, how do i PM on here?? Lol


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Baz P said:


> Sorry but im new to this, how do i PM on here?? Lol


Oh just seen your a new member so you can't PM yet so click on my name then view profile and there is a tab for visitor messages and post your email in that


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Baz P said:


> I seem to have lost my glasses, i cant find the tab?? Newbie


Ok post your email address and then let me copy it and edit your post after to remove it


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Baz P said:


> Sorry but im new to this, how do i PM on here?? Lol


Are you on another forum like MT or TM or are you on facebook?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

the best T-bullets were the ones by pharma labs.....they got banned lol, so they changed the name of it to SD MATRIX, <-- have a read up


----------

